# Soundtracks anyone?



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I just went out last night and bought the soundtrack to _Run Lola Run_. Its one of the best foreign films I've seen (in my opinion) other than a rare 1980's Polish movie called _The Leper_. Anyways, I love soundtracks, and this has some great German techno. I used to collect them as a kid, and set the magic shows I did to music, alot like David Copperfield does. I used to love _Ben Hur_, _Empire Strikes Back, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, and Beauty and the Beast. _ I remember I used the _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ track when I made my brother disappear. One of the coolest recent soundtracks I've picked up was for _Meet Joe Black_. Other recent greats were the dance mixes from _Night at the Roxbury_ and the piano pieces in _A Beautiful Mind_ . Does anyone else here really love movie themes? Because they dont have words, I find them great to listen to while I'm working on papers or reading, and nothing beats them for choreographing something on a stage. Just a bit of trivia - David Copperfield tends to use alot of music from the _Alien _movies for his shows.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey homeskillet,

I own over 300 soundtracks. My favorite composers are probably James Horner, John Williams, Jerry Goldsmith.... Buncha others too.

<3


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Whats up Far? Yeah, well, great minds think alike. You havent been on the forum lately, eh? Want to get in on a chat real quick?

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I really liked the soundtrack to Pi


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

I am a softee and must say that I enjoyed some of the old Disney movie sountracks. I really loved the soundtracks to Aladdin, The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast and more. The Lion King had two excellent songs by Elton John, I can't remember the titles.

Other soundtracks that stand out to me: Schindlers list, The Bodyguard, Jurassic park, Batman Forever, which had a great song by U2 and "kiss by a rose" from Seal, Band of Brothers, A beautiful mind. Can't think of any others off the top of my head, but I am sure there are many other greats. Soundtrack music is some of the best music out there IMO, at least some of the most emotionally felt music that I have listened to.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i thought you were a bit of a sweetiie at heart pn. sounds like you're feeling a bit better


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

"The Good the Bad & the Ugly", "Star Wars" trilogy, Kenneth Branagh's "Henry V", "Glory", "Trainspotting", "Donnie Darko",...


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

When I was young, I absolutely loved the film Back To The Future. My brother bought me the soundtrack on LP, which I played over and over.

Now I have the wonderful John Williams and his orchestra on CD. I often listen to it, on my headphones, when I'm feeling insecure, scared, depressed or if I can't sleep. It soons sends me off to ZZZ land.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

I'm no expert on movie soundtracks.Will fess up to loving old musicals,
sound of music,the king and I,grease amongst others.

I used to love The Big Chill,Pulp Fiction is another good one.

I adored the celtic music in the movie "patriot games",never did find the soundtrack though.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

Jackie Brown
Studio 54
Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

i dont no if anyone has seen this movie... Garden state..
its so good. but it has the best soundtrack


----------

